# Mag85 from Light-Edge



## hivoltage (May 17, 2006)

Thinking of getting one, anybody have one. I want a bright flashlight, will this one satisfy me ya think? I have never seen one or any light that bright. How does it compare to say...a car headlight? Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Grox (May 17, 2006)

In regards to satisfying you, once you've tasted bright you'll definately want more... and more and more. Yes, the '85 is bright. 

I would say definately go for it. It's way way way brighter than anything in your signature. It will *blow them away*. It's worth it.

Make sure you get good quality batteries. I can't emphasize this point enough! A mag 85 is only as good as its batteries.

edit: oops, didn't realise that light-edge sold their '85s with CBP1650s. These are excellent cells. Again... go for it!


----------



## VWTim (May 17, 2006)

Well most standard auto headlights are 45-55 watts, and a 1185 is about 30 watts. Plus it's reflected into a much tigher beam. It really is impressive that you can get that much light out of a 3D Mag. Plus Lightedge is a great company, bought a bunch of stuff from them.


----------



## Delvance (May 17, 2006)

Also, because the [email protected] is overdriving the bulb, the light gains in lumens/watt ratio whereas car headlights aren't overdriven and the ratio may even be lower than a [email protected]. I'd say one good [email protected] would probably equal one headlight roughly. Go for it! 

Keep away from children etc though. They can get hot and can smoke paper etc.


----------



## powernoodle (May 17, 2006)

I like Mag85s and have my share of them. Other Magmods too. But if its just lots of light you are after, you can get as much (to my eyeballs) from a $15 Walmart 1mcp rechargeable spotlight as you can from a Mag85. The spotlight will have more artifacts, and I don't know about runtime, and its not as cool, but it makes just as much light. The selling point on a Mag85 is that it frightens bystanders, because they think its a stock 40 candlepower 3D Maglite until you turn it on and about 900 comes out the front.

cheers!


----------



## brough (May 18, 2006)

Those spotlights have farther, more intense throw than the Mag85.

Just put the standard 85 together (waiting on the regulator so I can build a 1000 lumen model around FiveMega's bored body - very fast UK shipping btw, arrived within a week!).

The el cheapo "Search Guard" 1 MCP light blows it away for throw, but it has much less side spill than the mag and when you consider the relative size of the reflectors the mag85 is pretty impressive.

I'm not having much luck with Modamag's (very finely engineered!) M2 SMO reflector. Doesn't seem to throw as well as the Light Edge light stipple reflector - I think this is on acount of the 1185 bulb being very artifacty, it really needs a textured reflector to collect the light and focus the hotspot effectively?


----------



## DonShock (May 18, 2006)

brough said:


> .....I'm not having much luck with Modamag's (very finely engineered!) M2 SMO reflector. Doesn't seem to throw as well as the Light Edge light stipple reflector .....


I've tried both and have noticed a definite improvement with ModaMag's M2. It produces a tighter beam for better throw, but it is less tolerant of off-center bulb positioning than the LightEdge reflectors. I use the M2's in my personal lights but use the LightEdge style ones in lights I build for others. I will fuss around with the bulb to get it just right, but I don't want others to be disappointed if the bulb shifts a little in the mail.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 18, 2006)

I think you'll like a M*g85, really I do.

Mine doesn't have any special tricks, just Energizer 2100 or 2500 cells, non modded switch (except for M*gcharger slug) M*gcharger glass lense.

I do however have one of FMs deep reflectors and that is something to look for!

It gives a much better and cohesive beam than any LOP,MOP etc that I tried!


----------



## brough (May 18, 2006)

DonShock said:


> I've tried both and have noticed a definite improvement with ModaMag's M2. It produces a tighter beam for better throw, but it is less tolerant of off-center bulb positioning than the LightEdge reflectors. I use the M2's in my personal lights but use the LightEdge style ones in lights I build for others. I will fuss around with the bulb to get it just right, but I don't want others to be disappointed if the bulb shifts a little in the mail.



I've tweaked it and the M2 does seem to have slightly better throw - weather conditions are not ideal but the beam is certainly noticeably tighter.

Is there a coating on the M2 or is it highly polished aluminium? I washed it but there were some water marks left so I polished it up with a microfibre cloth (which is apparently "[size=-1]aerospace [/size]grade"). I noticed when centering the lamp that under direct light the reflector has a very fine circular "grain" - scratched by the cloth or is this perfectly normal? Under ambient light it has a perfect mirror finish and I doubt this will effect peformance, just wondering if microfibre does actually mark these reflectors and should be avoided in future...


----------



## hivoltage (May 18, 2006)

I guess I will wait for " The Torch " to come out. I want BRIGHT....not something I can get at Walmart that is just as bright. But I might get a Mag85 someday too.....it is much more useable!!!!


----------



## Delvance (May 19, 2006)

Get both 

Really though, nothing at Walmart is going to be as bright as a [email protected], unless you pick up one of those 100W spotlights, but that's a totally different size category.


----------



## NikolaTesla (May 19, 2006)

Take a look at these:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/94133

Once you get a bright MagLite in your hands, You will not be happy with
toy stock flashlights anymore. The lure of better, brighter mods may give you more satisfaction.
And those giant plastic cheapo bright $25 wonder bright thor hulks just don't do it for me. Gimme a SuperMag!


----------



## Robban (May 19, 2006)

I bought just such a kit from light-edge not too long ago. You can't beat the convenience of getting everything ready to go in a box instead of sourcing parts separately. It's very very simple to put together, if you can screw in a lightbulb you're set to go.

Make sure you're standing someplace dark with dark adapted eyes when you flip the switch the first time. If you don't get a silly grin on your face I'll gladly pay you 10 bucks  There's a weird satisfaction in not being able to hold your hand in front of a light for more than a few seconds before it hurts so bad you have to take it away.

I have since modified it with a Kiu socket and a PIR1 from winny.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 19, 2006)

What he said in at least one regard...

Wait until it gets dark.... take it outside (I have 2.5 acres with trees at various distances out to 500+ yards) and if at that time it doesn't make you grin, there is something wrong with ya!

And I'm talking M*gcharger60, M*g85 and similar lights, not EVEN USL quality stuff.


----------



## hivoltage (May 19, 2006)

OK....Maybe I do need a Mag85 then!!!!! I dont have anything bright right now. Is Light-Edge the best place to get one?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (May 19, 2006)

hivoltage said:


> OK....Maybe I do need a Mag85 then!!!!! I dont have anything bright right now. Is Light-Edge the best place to get one?


 
I don't know what you call best, but they are by far the cheapeast and offer a complete package.

I actually asked a question about their set up, and no one answered it, so I'm gonna ask again. 

How exactly does the charging of the batteries work with this light? Do you have to take the 9 batteries out of the battery adapter and then put them into a charger, or does the charger plug into the battery adapter itself and charge them all at one time like that. 
Please tell me how this thing works. 

Thanks


----------



## Lightedge (May 19, 2006)

If you get one of the pack chargers I provide, you can plug the charger into the pack without removing the batteries. I'm sure other pack chargers can work like this as well.

I currently have one problem in that I am currently out of potted 1185 bulbs. I've ordered more (quite some time ago) but my supplier has been vague about when I can expect to receive them.


----------



## Icebreak (May 19, 2006)

Lots of good builders. You might have more fun putting yours together from L-E. But, if you aren't in a big hurry you might see if litho123 has time to build one. He *may* have access to an AWR regulator.


----------



## andrewwynn (May 19, 2006)

litho more than 'may have access'.. we are building up 27 more regulators for litho right now. Not 100% sure what they are going into, but i can guarantee this.. they will be bright whatever they are. 

-awr


----------



## Icebreak (May 19, 2006)

Good option then. Greg is quite skilled and a prince to deal with.

I don't have one but the AWR HotDriver seems to be a big hit with those that do own them.


----------



## andrewwynn (May 19, 2006)

'hotdriver... leave your lights without one at home'.. a play on 'don't leave home without one' phrase from american express.. seriously though.. it's hard to quantify the difference how much more reliable a light is with or without one.. but odds of blowing a bulb from a cold start w/o one is probably 10-100x more likely w/o one.. here is an example of why: 

doing a test last night with the 50W IRC osram lamp.. i measured the power spike at startup when over driving to 18V.. 

it pulled an instantaneous power peak of over FIVE HUNDRED WATTS! (now in-fairness.. the resting power is not 50W but 90W.. but.. this is the phyical property that blows bulbs)... 

In another test i've done.. with a 13W lamp.. there was a 75W power spike without the hotdriver.. and with the hotdriver, no power spike at all.. the power on the lamp was never over 13W... 

Another main consideration... The resistance of a 'typical' vs a 'hotdriver' solution.. 

using CBP1650s and a potted 1185 lamp.. you can expect 662 torch lumens.. now when you are used to 20-30 from the same 3D light.. it's pretty stunning.. and that resistance saves the lamp from instaflashing and gives it a lot more hours. 

upgrading to a KIU socket and direct drive.. now you will get more like 768 lumen.. but far more likely to blow the bulb every time you turn on the light.. the drop in resistance is a bulb killer... but if you can get it to light.. badda bing on the brightness. 

now. .upgrade to hotdriver.. lumen climbs just a bit to 785L.. but virtually no risk of blowing the bulb.. lamp life is about 13 hrs and you can expect to get to use most of them, rather than instaflashing the bulb because it's half worn and you did the tragic thing of 'turn it on'. 

I built a couple "M85s".. a special 2D version of the Mag85 that uses much more powerful batteries than the CBP 1650s.. it outputs 880L.. 33% more than a PR-based mag 85.. and 15% more light than a KIU based Mag 85 (3D).. it also has 35% longer runtime.. and a 2D host.. it's quite a light even if i have to say so myself. 

Keep your eyes peeled for the M85.. sooner or later there will be a batch of them from some channel. 

-awr


----------



## rabbit (May 20, 2006)

Does Mag85 throw better than Tigerlight?


----------



## andrewwynn (May 20, 2006)

I've never seen a tigerlight in person... anybody? The reality is that there are about 7 different reflectors that can do into a Mag85.. and so the answer is most likely 'depends which reflector'. If i remember correctly the tigerlight is more like a 25W light putting it in the class with the 1331 or the 1111 lamps. the 1185 lamp is more like a 35W lamp, and my money's on the mag85 for throw. 

-awr


----------



## litho123 (May 20, 2006)

hivoltage - -

With the light that Lightedge is offering, there are several other bulbs that will work off of the 9AA platform...
The WelchAllyn 1331 (aka 1318)
The Carley 809

The 1331 bulb is no slouch in the brightness department.
It offers a longer runtime and is subjectively a tad whiter in color temp than the 1185 (from Lux luthor's thread comparing the two) although the 1185 puts out more overall light.

You can always give this a try until Light-edge gets his potted 1185 bulbs in stock.

RE: the Carley 809 offers more runtime while giving up some brightness.
Unfortunately Carley potted the 809's incorrectly and they are redoing them for me, so it will be a while before they are ready to sell.

When I first joined, I remember building my first "hotwire" light...ordering this part, only to have to wait for the next part, and it took a while to complete it. Lightedge is offering a popular entry level light with the basic essentials to get you up and running at an affordable price without you having to order the parts from all over the place.

Otherwise, there are others who will do a limited run of certain types of lights... which I see has been mentioned already. 

It's up to you. There are a lot of choices here on CPF and everyone who is offering lights for sale is reputable and builds a quality light. 

Once you are hooked on "hotwire" lights, hang onto your wallet! I doubt you will be happy with just one light. Don't way I didn't warn you.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 20, 2006)

Not like I'd ever be able to afford it...

But is a turn key Hotdriver equipped M*g85 on the horizon?


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 20, 2006)

I see this happen time after time in these threads about Mag85 or other Maglite mods, where EVERYONE and their mother's mod is mentioned, and highly recommended....except FiveMega's.

I have to think there is some reason that people NEVER mention his excellent quality Maglite mods in these threads, even though many who post bought one from him. I just don't understand why.

I'm sure all the other ones from Light Edge, that other custom builder from here who Pro-Golds all the contacts and also has a great Mag85 (I forget his name), Litho, and others all do great products...so this is not to besmirch them in any way.

I have bought 8 complete Maglite mods from FiveMega, as well as his new deep dish reflectors, other reflectors and parts....and they all blow me away. Just do a search for his name over the last year to find all the fabulous products he has made, and those still available.

Personally, I prefer his products because he keeps the stock switch and springs which give just enough resistance so that I have NEVER insta-flashed (ruined) a bulb that so many others have done with their higher voltage mods. 

I definitely recommend using AW or Pila PROTECTED Lithium-R batteries even though they cost more, or for FM's 2/3-A Mod, to use Intellect 1400 brand NiMH. This is a long term investment...so why skimp on batteries?

As far as bright....a well made 1185 will blow your mind. It is WAY brighter than any car headlight I have seen on the road, in part because the beam is more focussed....and way brighter than even the Surefire M-6 (which has other durability attributes). You actually will wipe out a driver's sight if you shine it directly at them, so be careful.

One of the super-brightest, relatively compact (HID) spotlights is the XeVision "Barn Burner" 75W ballast with Philips DL-50 bulb blows away the Surefire Beast and most other spotlights that are much more expensive.


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 20, 2006)

By the way, LightEdge, looking at those Maglite products, they do look nice....but despite liking the MAHA C777 Plus II charger, and using it regularly, many in that other thread trashed it as overheating the batteries and not shutting off. I never have had that problem, but I was about the only one who liked it.


----------



## brough (May 20, 2006)

Why not build one?

 *Where to purchase parts to make a MAG85


*


----------



## rabbit (May 20, 2006)

Does anyone know the run time of Mag 85? I think I am getting one.............


----------



## Alin10123 (May 20, 2006)

rabbit said:


> Does anyone know the run time of Mag 85? I think I am getting one.............



It depends on the type of cells you get with it. The CBP1650 is a lower capacity cell than say the Sanyo 2700 cells. It will make a noticeable difference in the runtime. However, the CBP batteries are supposed to hold the voltage better when put under a lot of load (which the mag 85 does). So the sanyo cells may have a little voltage sag. But then again... supposidely the sanyo's do better than most cells on the voltage sag. But not as well as the CBP 1650's. I believe the # was around 45 minutes or something. A light this bright, there had better be a REALLY good reason to have it on for more than 45 minutes straight. It seems plenty. Usually even when i'm out on a walk i dont have the thing on the entire time because it's not pitch black the entire time.


----------



## litho123 (May 20, 2006)

LuxLuthor said...

"I see this happen time after time in these threads about Mag85 or other Maglite mods, where EVERYONE and their mother's mod is mentioned, and highly recommended....except FiveMega's..........."

===============

My previous post was going to have several people mentioned by name including Fivemega, but I deleted that paragraph since the initial question pertained to Lightedge's Mag85 light. 

It seemed to me this post was in the realm of a budget minded question. 

rabbit - the runtime varies on the batteries you use.

CBP1650's operate the light at a higher voltage which means the light output is brighter. The tradeoff is shorter runtime... around 30-ish minutes.

The 2500 - 2700 mah cells provide a longer runtime but the tradeoff is some brightness due to more voltage sag...around 40-45-ish minutes. 

Remember: any difference in voltage is multiplied by 9 (9 cells) which can add up to another at least 75 if not more lumens in output (lost or gained). This is why the CBP1650's are the recommended choice for cells that provide max possible brightness.


----------



## big beam (May 20, 2006)

I agree with LITHO. I bought a mag 85 from light edge and like it very much..It's the brightest light I own.BUT it is a stock mag.I just bought FM's 6AAx2 with a grooved head and HA finish.This is the most beautiful light I ever saw.Some people may say that FM's lights are a lot of money but these things are a work of art.I have a L4 I got for christmas and it cost 165.00.It's a nice light and it's my EDC but it pales in comparison to FM's light.If you want something pratical and beautiful look at his lights!!


----------



## hivoltage (May 20, 2006)

Got a web site or a place to look at it please? Thanks!!!!


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 21, 2006)

hivoltage said:


> Got a web site or a place to look at it please? Thanks!!!!



Search topics that FiveMega started over the last year in the Group Buy section of the forums.


----------



## paulr (May 21, 2006)

I'll be a little bit curmudgeonly and suggest an MC60 or MC85 instead of a Mag85. Less parts to chase after and you get a rechargeable light (i.e. one that you drop in a charger instead of removing the battery pack for recharging) for about the same expenditure.

As for batteries, I'm using Sanyo 2500's in my Mag85 right now (I still need to retrieve it, hi Tony) but I think I'm going to switch it over to Eneloops when they become available at normal prices. Eneloops have tested well at high current, and this (for me) is an infrequently used light, making the Eneloops' low self-discharge very handy.


----------



## andrewwynn (May 21, 2006)

MC60 is incredible.. it's a better built light and is a no-brainer.. it also is only half the output, and i personally wouldn't use NiCD cells for much more than an anchor. Not sure how you set up a MC85 and have it charge through the charging rings.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 21, 2006)

There really isn't anything wrong with an MC60. And mine is ok with the stock NiCad pack.

And in fact, should I need to actually use a bright light (rather than just play with it) I would use my MC60, as it runs a bit longer than the others and drops right back into a charge cradle.

I can only charge AA NimH 4 at a time, so charging up my M*g85 is a rather lengthy process!

The 85, 11 and 74 are all FUN to play with however!!!


----------



## andrewwynn (May 21, 2006)

The stock bat in the MC does a real decent job, especially if you upgrade to the higher capacity model, but it will net you about 270L.. where a good Mag85 will be over 800L.. it's a really big difference. The perk with the standard 1160 barely over driven as is the case in the MC60.. bulb life is 'forever'. and with the lower power, runtime is substantial. 

Ouch on 4 at a time, you need a pack charger.. $30 or so from battery space it does a great job. 

-awr


----------



## powernoodle (May 21, 2006)

Its interesting how people perceive lights differently. To me, the MC60's output is difficult to distinguish from that of a Mag85, at least under 100 yards where I use mine. I guess I could tell them apart, but the difference (if any) is not something I notice.

cheers!


----------



## andrewwynn (May 21, 2006)

powernoodle... any chance you can measure the tailcap current on those two lights? A 9-cell 1185 even in the highest resistance solution should be about double the output of a MC60. 

My 1185 solutions pull 3.41A.. there is no way the statement above applies... now there are other variables like if you happen to have the 1185 in a 'soft' reflector, then at distance it won't be as bright of course. 

I'm very curious about the situation.. i did some diagnosing with another 1185 a while back and it turned out it was only outputting on the order of 500 lumen, maybe even 450. Resistance or cells 'not up to snuff' kill an 1185's output. 

-awr


----------

